# Would Pikachu be considered anthropomorphic?



## Delcatty (Dec 30, 2009)

Or is he more animal like in nature?

If this is in the wrong forum. Please forgive me.


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Animal like.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 30, 2009)

Some pokemon are anthropomorphic because they have human like emotions. Some of them like Team Rocket's Meowth or Mewtwo are very very anthro for that reason.

Some pokemon have specific traits that make them more anthro. I remember Jigglypuff would draw all over the faces of it's sleeping victims.

Pikachu? never saw much to suggest it's anthro. So it's more animal like, just with superpowers.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 30, 2009)

Nonanthro.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

I've no idea. I'm gonna go with animal-like.


----------



## Ricia (Dec 30, 2009)

Ash's Pikachu or just Pikachu in general?

I think the answer is...sometimes? *shrugs*


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Pikachu in general. I really dont like ash. He's overused.


----------



## Ricia (Dec 30, 2009)

quayza said:


> Pikachu in general. I really dont like ash. He's overused.


 

Then no.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2009)

nonanthro

Not even close


----------



## Delcatty (Dec 30, 2009)

I guess it really depends on who is a main character and who isnt. ^_^;


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

animal


----------



## xcliber (Dec 30, 2009)

I see no "human-like" characteristics in most Pikachus. So I'm gonna say no.


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

You want like human types. Get a blaziken


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes.  They can "speak" successfully with humans, they'll dance, they'll do stuff like surf, etcetera.


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Yes.  They can "speak" successfully with humans, they'll dance, they'll do stuff like surf, etcetera.



Pikachu or blaziken?


----------



## El Furicuazo (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd say that PokÃ©mon started as animals with superpowers; but they've developed more into feral children with superpowers IMO.  In Pikachu's particular case, I'd say it's more non-anthro than anthro.


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

El Furicuazo said:


> I'd say that PokÃ©mon started as animals with superpowers; but they've developed more into feral children with superpowers IMO.  In Pikachu's particular case, I'd say it's more non-anthro than anthro.



I love your photo


----------



## Ricia (Dec 30, 2009)

El Furicuazo said:


> feral children with superpowers.


 
This is my new favorite description of Pokemon. Thank you.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 30, 2009)

El Furicuazo said:


> I'd say that PokÃ©mon started as animals with superpowers; but they've developed more into feral children with superpowers IMO. In Pikachu's particular case, I'd say it's more non-anthro than anthro.


 
I wish Mewtwo had succeeded in creating a world ruled by the pokemon and overthrowing or enslaving the human race.


----------



## Ricia (Dec 30, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I wish Mewtwo had succeeded in creating a world ruled by the pokemon and overthrowing or enslaving the human race.


 
Hmmm options, be horrified by this post or make a joke about being Mewtwo's kinky bondage slave...hmmmm.


----------



## Delcatty (Dec 30, 2009)

"Feral Children"????


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Ricia said:


> Hmmm options, be horrified by this post or make a joke about being Mewtwo's kinky bondage slave...hmmmm.



0-0


----------



## Ricia (Dec 30, 2009)

quayza said:


> 0-0


 
Hey it's not like there's any other Mewtwos around and...seriously I swear I'm not actually obsessed with Mewtwo's sex life. Damn you furry fandom what have you done to me?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I wish Mewtwo had succeeded in creating a world ruled by the pokemon and overthrowing or enslaving the human race.


  While I'm violently against this, one _does_ have to wonder how _humans_ became the dominant race.

To explain:  If you know Sci-Fi, imagine a planet like ours.  But we had to grow up competing against SPARTAN-II's, Klingons, Ogres, Orks, Metroids, sentient C4 blocks, living magma, and psychics with peak-human bodies that have the intelligence of several Hawkings.  And that's just a _fraction_ of our competition.

The best explanation I've heard for Pokemon is that it's a Culture world that some Culture Mind made on a whim to test a few things out.  Pokemon-world seems to be post-scarcity, they have the tech level to successfully change species, turn a multi-ton critter into something that can be carried by the dozen by regular people, medical technology to allow someone to survive full-body 2nd & 3rd degree burns _in addition_ to being flung several hundred meters / second into a hard surface, etcetera.


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Ricia said:


> Hey it's not like there's any other Mewtwos around and...seriously I swear I'm not actually obsessed with Mewtwo's sex life. Damn you furry fandom what have you done to me?



Yeah. Who knows what he's doing with those clones:3


----------



## Ricia (Dec 30, 2009)

quayza said:


> Yeah. Who knows what he's doing with those clones:3


 
I cringed then I lol'ed, then I cringed again.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

What is it an anthropomorphized version of? If something possesses human traits innately than it's not an anthropomorphized version of anything, it's just human like to begin with. So I would say no :V .


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 30, 2009)

Why does this even matter? Can you not sleep at night? Do you have nothing more interesting to think about?

Grargleblargh


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What is it an anthropomorphized version of?


Pretty sure one of these:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A lot of Pokemon, in the very least, are based off animals.  Now, what you say does make an interesting line of questioning:  Are Pokemon in _addition_ to the vanilla of their species (Ex:  Are there Pika's in Pokemon-verse?), or are they a _replacement_ to their species?  Old fluff I think put them as in addition (hence why only 150 were found and many more were being discovered daily), but modern fluff seems to put them as a replacement.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Yes.  They can "speak" successfully with humans, they'll dance, *they'll do stuff like surf*, etcetera.



http://squidgiant.com/images/thumbnailCAYVHOG9.jpg Squirrel.jpg

http://www.rockingroadrunners.com/pictures/TWIGGY.JPG


----------



## Viva (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes.  Pikachu communicates with humans in ways more advanced than dogs or dolphins, and more obviously, it can walk.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> http://squidgiant.com/images/thumbnailCAYVHOG9.jpg Squirrel.jpg
> 
> http://www.rockingroadrunners.com/pictures/TWIGGY.JPG


If someone picked you up out of your home, strapped a rope around your hands, and dropped you above a large body of water, I can bet you'd take up surfing too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2009)

adog said:


> and more obviously, it can walk.


so can emus.


----------



## Takoto (Dec 30, 2009)

I think he would just be considered a PokÃ©mon in most peoples eyes...


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 30, 2009)

Not many people seem to know the pika in Pikachu comes from the japanese word meaning light and not the coincidentally named rodent.

Speaking of:
http://leodilfkaiser.deviantart.com/art/Kizaru-Pikachu-96179078?catpath=&order=9&offset=0

LOL


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 30, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> so can emus.



So can any other critter with legs...


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 30, 2009)

no. pikachu is weaboo.

same as anime cat-girls. 
NOT FURRY


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2009)

Anime is overrated.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 30, 2009)

Pikachu would be considered feral or more animal like.


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2009)

If this is considered as an anthropomorphic animal (This cartoon dog doesn't have any human caracteristics):






Then what makes this any different ?






i say *FURRY*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> If this is considered as an anthropomorphic animal (This cartoon dog doesn't have any human caracteristics):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw many episodes of the show and Pikachu was on four most of the time.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

It's a Po(c)ke(t )mon(ster).

</thread>


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> If this is considered as an anthropomorphic animal (This cartoon dog doesn't have any human caracteristics):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THAT DOG IS NOT AN ANTHRO IT IS A QUAD OR FERAL.
AKA SPARKLEDOG.

NOT A FURRY.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2009)

Anthropomorphic...

"You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> THAT DOG IS NOT AN ANTHRO IT IS A QUAD OR FERAL.
> AKA SPARKLEDOG.
> 
> NOT A FURRY.



So a Japanese version of a SparkleDog makes a Pokemon ???


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> So a Japanese version of a SparkleDog makes a Pokemon ???



I find your hold of logic disturbing. </reference>


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> So a Japanese version of a SparkleDog makes a Pokemon ???



it's not a dog.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

He's not anthropomorphic because there is no nonanthro form. Anthropomorphic mean that you took something and made it more human like, this is not the case with Pikachu.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> He's not anthropomorphic because there is no nonanthro form. Anthropomorphic mean that you took something and made it more human like, this is not the case with Pikachu.



this one.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 31, 2009)

Ricia said:


> Hey it's not like there's any other Mewtwos around and...seriously I swear I'm not actually obsessed with Mewtwo's sex life. Damn you furry fandom what have you done to me?


 
We've made you a bit more sexually adventurous by the seems...



Attaman said:


> While I'm violently against this, one _does_ have to wonder how _humans_ became the dominant race.


 
Cuz we has of the technologies

Do not get mixed up between personification and anthropomorphism

Anthropomorphic is to have a human SHAPE, arms, legs, stature, posture.

Personification is giving human attributes and characteristics to a non human figure, eg: Emotions, language, voice, and other things.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> If this is considered as an anthropomorphic animal (This cartoon dog doesn't have any human caracteristics):



This is an anthropomorphized dog :V .



Geek said:


> Then what makes this any different ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't an anthropomorphized anything. Saying it's anthropomorphic is like saying ostriches are anthropomorphic because they walk on two legs or chimps are anthropomorphic because they use tools. It is what it is, it's not an anthropomorphized anything.

Now all of you stop arguing about this crap and go to bed seriously this is a bad thread and all of you should feel bad >:[ .


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 31, 2009)

Then whitenoise, just go to bed... Unless the interwebz is stopping you...

Just read my last post, neither of the two are anthropomorphic!

Pikachu is personified!

End... 
of... 
STORY!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 31, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I find your hold of logic disturbing. </reference>








Makes:






Mr. Sparkle


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 31, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I find your hold of logic disturbing. </reference>


 
I find your lack of faith disturbing...



Geek said:


> Makes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MISTA SPARKAAAWL!!!

Waaahhhhshoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> Makes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He banishes dirt to the land of wind and ghosts  .



Mojotaian said:


> Then whitenoise, just go to bed... Unless the interwebz is stopping you...
> 
> Just read my last post, neither of the two are anthropomorphic!
> 
> ...



Something doesn't have to be bipedal to be anthropomorphized. You don't know what you're talking about stop drunkposting :V .


----------



## Geek (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a fan of SparkleDogs... Does that make me a Furry? Am I part of the "Furry" fandom? I love watching movies like Balto, DogsGoesToHeaven ect... You know what I mean...

If a fish and a lightbulb makes a Japanese version if Homer Simpson than he's an anthro aswell.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 31, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Cuz we has of the technologies


 _How?_  It's not like the first humans to come out of their mother's wombs were fully developed and armed with Pokeballs 'n Carl Gustavs.  They had to have been given the chance to use tools.

Furthermore, Alakazam _does_ use tools.  Every single one of them is seen with a spoon of metallic ore.  Marrowacks are also seen to use bone clubs, another instance of tool using.  Tentacools are seen to be able to _flood entire coastal settlements and attack with Kaiju Tentacruels_, which pose quite a dampener on naval development.  Heck, Magnemites _on their own_ can draw iron objects up to _100 yards away_ towards them.

The only explanation for Humans in Pokemon-verse is that they came there after the Pokemon already existed... but then that's how Clefairy got there, meaning it's highly likely that even _more_ planets have Pokemon.  



> Anthropomorphic is to have a human SHAPE, arms, legs, stature, posture.


  Actually anthropomorphic is to have human shape _and / or traits_.  A talking crow is anthropomorphic, as is a lamp that sprouts legs and starts dancing.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 31, 2009)

POKEMON IS NOT FURRY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

i always thought pikachu looks more like a hamster with a long tail^^
so no, i dont think its anthropomorphic


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 31, 2009)

> POKEMON IS NOT FURRY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


They do overlap at times though. A lot of pokemon fans are also furs and a lot of furs also like pokemon.

Anyway Pikachu is not anthro. If pokemon are in their normal game/anime/manga form then they are non-anthro. The anthromorphised forms of pokemon are like normal anthros, ignoring the anthro status from mental abilities, and are called pokemorphs.

Anthro pikachu =


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> They do overlap at times though. A lot of pokemon fans are also furs and a lot of furs also like pokemon.
> 
> Anyway Pikachu is not anthro. If pokemon are in their normal game/anime/manga form then they are non-anthro. The anthromorphised forms of pokemon are like normal anthros, ignoring the anthro status from mental abilities, and are called pokemorphs.
> 
> Anthro pikachu (herm to appeal to furs)



you might want to change that one, thats not exactly PG13 
and no, they arent furry. simply because they were not made for the fandom. athro? maybe. furry? no.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

Isn't this meant to be a PG-13 board?

ALSO, PIKACHU IS A *MADE UP CREATURE, HOW THE FUCK IS IT ANTHROPOMORPHIC?*


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 31, 2009)

> you might want to change that one, thats not exactly PG13



Changed to be all clean  Is the forum meant to be PG-13?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> They do overlap at times though. A lot of pokemon fans are also furs and a lot of furs also like pokemon.
> 
> Anyway Pikachu is not anthro. If pokemon are in their normal game/anime/manga form then they are non-anthro. The anthromorphised forms of pokemon are like normal anthros, ignoring the anthro status from mental abilities, and are called pokemorphs.
> 
> Anthro pikachu =



Pokemon in itself is not furry.  End of story.



Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Changed to be all clean  Is the forum meant to be PG-13?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing...



I said what I said to suit the situation. Joke killer. :U



Shadow said:


> It's a Po(c)ke(t )mon(ster).
> 
> </thread>



Back on PAGE TWO, should've meant the end of this thread.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Changed to be all clean  Is the forum meant to be PG-13?



yes, it is. no pr0n allowed X3 dont ask me why sex-talk is ok though 
and ratte is right. pokemon itself is not furry. characters created BY the fandom (like that anthro pikachu) can be considered as furry though.
its simple: 
made by the fandom for the fandom = furry
not made by the fandom for the fandom =/= furry

and its just a hobby so i dont get what the big deal is, anyways


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> yes, it is. no pr0n allowed X3 dont ask me why sex-talk is ok though
> and ratte is right. pokemon itself is not furry. characters created BY the fandom (like that anthro pikachu) can be considered as furry though.
> its simple:
> made by the fandom for the fandom = furry
> ...



Ignorance, it spreads like wildfire...


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 31, 2009)

> yes, it is. no pr0n allowed X3 dont ask me why sex-talk is ok though



Probably more interested in being work safe than child safe. Or people are more likely to be offended by a picture than words. Weird the way people work.



> and ratte is right. pokemon itself is not furry. characters created BY the fandom (like that anthro pikachu) can be considered as furry though.



Yeah, I know. I never said pokemon was furry. I said that they overlapped. That was how I found out about the furry community.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I said what I said to suit the situation. Joke killer. :U


 




Whitenoise said:


> Something doesn't have to be bipedal to be anthropomorphized. You don't know what you're talking about stop drunkposting :V .


 
I never said it needed to be bipedal, I said it needed to be human shaped...



Attaman said:


> _How?_ It's not like the first humans to come out of their mother's wombs were fully developed and armed with Pokeballs 'n Carl Gustavs. They had to have been given the chance to use tools.
> 
> Furthermore, Alakazam _does_ use tools. Every single one of them is seen with a spoon of metallic ore. Marrowacks are also seen to use bone clubs, another instance of tool using. Tentacools are seen to be able to _flood entire coastal settlements and attack with Kaiju Tentacruels_, which pose quite a dampener on naval development. Heck, Magnemites _on their own_ can draw iron objects up to _100 yards away_ towards them.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe our superpower was to breed like rabbits??? Overran them, And then we developed technologies afterwards?
Maybe they should make an episode to clear that up...

I looked at the dictionary, it pretty much says...

1.ascribing human form or attributes to a being or thing not human, esp. to a deity.2.resembling or made to resemble a human form: _an anthropomorphic carving. _

So... Technically Pikachu would be both Anthro and Not anthro? I'll add the origins of the word...

Word Origin & History

*anthropomorphic* 
1827, from anthropomorphous (1753), Anglicization of L.L. anthropomorphus "having human form," from Gk. anthropomorphos, from anthropos "human being" (see anthropo-) + morphe "form". Originally in reference to treating God or gods as having human form and human characteristics; of animals and other things from 1858.



if THIS was correct... then, I'd say it's not anthropomorphic.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 1, 2010)

op didn't use the word furry
op is cool in my book


----------



## Lazydabear (Jan 1, 2010)

The Answer Is yes.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2010)

Pikachu is an anthro, yes. Because he understands human speech (if you're going by the anime) and he shows human emotion.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

and he/she it also stands stands on two legs and has thumbs i think


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and he/she it also stands stands on two legs and has thumbs i think



So did some dinosaurs.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no. pikachu is weaboo.
> 
> same as anime cat-girls.








In the wise words of Earfolds from another forum: "It's not necrophilia to fuck a corpse if you're only fucking 10% of it."


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 1, 2010)

in order for something to have a anthro form it needs a non anthro form.
pikachu canon doesn't have a non anthro form so this IS his non anthro form.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 1, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> I never said it needed to be bipedal, I said *it needed to be human shaped...*



No, to be anthro, it does not need to be human shaped, it simply needs to have _human characteristics_.  Ever seen Disney's "Beauty and the Beast"...?  The Beast himself was not the only anthro character... Mrs. Potts, Chip, Lumiere, Cogsworth... they were also anthro, even though they were, in order:  A teapot, a teacup, a candlestick and a mantle clock.


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 10, 2010)

Wait...
So I'm a Pokefur, an Umbreon furry.
Umbreon can walk, talk, and do everything else you wolf, fox and other furries can.
So what if it isn't a real animal? It is still technically an animal.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Wait...
> So I'm a Pokefur, an Umbreon furry.
> Umbreon can walk, talk, and do everything else you wolf, fox and other furries can.
> So what if it isn't a real animal? It is still technically an animal.



*backhand smack over the head* It's been two months!


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Wait...
> So I'm a Pokefur, an Umbreon furry.
> Umbreon can walk, talk, and do everything else you wolf, fox and other furries can.
> So what if it isn't a real animal? It is still technically an animal.



Why did you bump this?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Who necro'd this piece of ancient history?


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 11, 2010)

Who cares?

Furries seem to always refer to anthro as meaning humanoid. Therefore, Pikachu is not anthro.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

God damnit furries leave pokemon alone.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 11, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Furries seem to always refer to anthro as meaning humanoid. Therefore, Pikachu is not anthro.


Technically, a lot of pokemon are anthropomorphic.  It relates to human qualities, not exactly human shape.

Of course, I'd much rather this debate than the "Are pokemon Furry?" one (Yes, there is a difference.  No, I will not debate it with you).


----------

